# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Test E Only - Before/After Pics

## Reefers

The pics are extremely bad so bear with me. 


Before:







After:









Test E 500mg/wk
10 week cycle

Starting weight: 170lbs
Ending Weight: 194lbs

----------


## montra

Can you post, if you have done, or what you are going to do PCT wise. Any sides? I just started Test-e only as well. Pretty good weight gain there.

----------


## Reefers

Thanks.

Sides were only minor acne and some testicle discomfort. They didn't shrink too bad but they ached every now and then. 

For PCT I'm starting April 10 (2 weeks after last injection). 

I'm doing:
Nolvadex 20/20/10/10
Exemestane 25/25/12.5/12.5

----------


## phoenix44

I don't want to be a downer on you, but you had no business taking Aas you don't even look like youve been to a gym. 

With a decent diet you could have done the same.

----------


## Reefers

I put on 24 pounds... Yeah I theoretically _could_ have done that with diet alone but I can tell you it would not have happened. I'm at a weight I want to be at, now I will just focus on refining my image...

I'm happy with my results and I think it was definitely worth the $200 and the risk of a light AAS cycle. I have a new sense of confidence and motivation. I may not be as hardcore and dedicated a bodybuilder as you are; why not be a little less harsh and a little less quick to completely discount the progress I've made?

----------


## Simon1972

congrats reefer, awesome transformation. look more like a man less like a boy now.

----------


## phoenix44

> I put on 24 pounds... Yeah I theoretically could have done that with diet alone but I can tell you it would not have happened. I'm at a weight I want to be at, now I will just focus on refining my image...
> 
> I'm happy with my results and I think it was definitely worth the $200 and the risk of a light AAS cycle. I have a new sense of confidence and motivation. I may not be as hardcore and dedicated a bodybuilder as you are; why not be a little less harsh and a little less quick to completely discount the progress I've made?


That's where your wrong with diet it WOULD have happened. I'm not knocking your progress at all you made great progress gained LBM. 

It just doesn't look like you had spent anytime building a foundation.

----------


## Lazarov

Wow, you must be tall. For the weight you gained, you don't look like you gained that much.

----------


## Back In Black

> Wow, you must be tall. For the weight you gained, you don't look like you gained that much.


This is an 8 month old thread, why bring it up?!?!?!?!

----------


## New2game305

He didn't do much ::whomp whomp:: but if you ever read this GRATS for at least finishing it. I agree that it wasn't worth it for your gains though.

----------


## jrlabat

you diff did gain some size man good job on that ! but did you give natty training a try before the jump to aas

----------


## Back In Black

......forget it........

----------


## squibbscr

JEE* MAN, did you even LIFT ANY WEIGHTS?!? eat any protein? Did you even think about either one of those things? You might have gained some weight but you sure don't look much different... Good luck on your next cycle though...

----------


## sixfootseven

well i hope my cycle goes better than this

----------


## MickeyKnox

> JEE* MAN, did you even LIFT ANY WEIGHTS?!? eat any protein? Did you even think about either one of those things? You might have gained some weight but you sure don't look much different... Good luck on your next cycle though...


 : Welcome2:

----------

